# Homemade Cresting Jig



## BkBigkid (Feb 19, 2008)

I also Made a cresting Jig this past weekend,
the first Attempt I started With crashed and Burned
I Was going to use a roller on top of the arrow resting on Bearings for the Arrow to spin on. 
That Idea was Flawed from the Get go, But I tried it anyway. 

Here is what I come up after seeing the other Plans, 
I was determined to be as thrifty as I could. 
Bought a Old Mixer at the GoodWill for 3.50 and Scrap Lumber  

Plywood Base 
Some wood to Hold the Blender in Place 
another Block to Hold the other side of the arrow Lined with Scrap Velcro. 













For Blank arrow with out Inserts put A wooden Dial where the Mixers would normally Be, and a piece of Surgical tubing on the Outside to Hold the arrows. 

For Nocked Arrow removed the Wooden Dial 
insert Arrow and Roll tubbing back to tighten the grip. 
" the Newer Mixer have a smaller Shaft than the older ones do" 

Unfortunately Between the Paint I was using and the Aluminimum Arrows the White would not stay. the White Keep flaking and coming off. 

Here is How I think the rest of my arrows are going to turn out, 
At least the first dozen.






the Below Pic shows the Lower Part of the crest as well. 






Total Cost 
$3.50 for Mixer 
$00 Scrap Wood 
$00 Time to figure it out. 
$10 in Paint SO far 

I Been shooting for years with compounds 
I always Liked the way crested Arrows looked but Never Bothered to see how it was done. 
Now with some Ideas from here and a little research from the Web I can do My own cresting. 

Thanks GON

OH and Thanks To FVR for getting me back into Archery 
the talk while Buying a Gun from him sparked the interest to Pull the Trad Stuff back out.


----------



## SOS (Feb 19, 2008)

Way to go....and you told me you wish you had time to do stuff like this!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pretty cool! First time I haver seen an egg beater cresting jig.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 19, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Pretty cool! First time I haver seen an egg beater cresting jig.



Why do things the way everyone else does? 

The original Plan was to pull the motor out, well it could have been done but the Motor doesn't have a housing in there and way to complicated to try to Build it with out the case.  It works, with out any problems.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 19, 2008)

SOS said:


> Way to go....and you told me you wish you had time to do stuff like this!



My wife is being nice to me this week for some reason. 
Fletching arrows while I sitting here as well.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a commercial jig that I have had from the '60's.  I tried it years ago and could never get my cresting to look as good as yours does.  So, for the past 40 years I have shot uncrested shafts.  

I just identify mine by the "hot pink" plastic four fletching that I use.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 19, 2008)

BkBigkid said:


> Why do things the way everyone else does?
> 
> The original Plan was to pull the motor out, well it could have been done but the Motor doesn't have a housing in there and way to complicated to try to Build it with out the case.  It works, with out any problems.



I think it's cool! I like ingenuity.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks good and when you're not cresting you can mix a cake!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 20, 2008)

Just BB said:


> Looks good and when you're not cresting you can mix a cake!





Do you think a Broad Head on the Bottom of a Arra would make for a good Mixer?


----------

